# Question for "blank mind" DP'ers



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

Has any med/combo actually relieved your symptoms and/or give you your inner monologue back?

I'm on day 4 of Zoloft 25mg and am feeling more depressed...


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't really want an inner monologue, not for everyday situations. The blank mind sucks though - it's very disturbing. Try to remember that it's temporary. It could be a stress-induced fogginess or depression. Can you try to engage your mind in something, or is there just no desire/ability to do so?


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> I don't really want an inner monologue, not for everyday situations. The blank mind sucks though - it's very disturbing. Try to remember that it's temporary. It could be a stress-induced fogginess or depression. Can you try to engage your mind in something, or is there just no desire/ability to do so?


I'm still working, but I feel like I'm just getting worse. I have no desires for anything - nothing gives me pleasure. I can't even watch t.v. and everything seems pointless.

My psychiatrist thinks it's all depression-related, but I think most psychiatrists will say that. I just started Zoloft and I'm wondering if there's even a remote possibility it will give me my inner monologue back and help with the other symptoms associated with blank mind dp (flat affect, feeling completely disconnected from others, etc.)

Are you sure it's temporary? Some people here have had it for years...


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> My psychiatrist thinks it's all depression-related, but I think most psychiatrists will say that. I just started Zoloft and I'm wondering if there's even a remote possibility it will give me my inner monologue back and help with the other symptoms associated with blank mind dp (flat affect, feeling completely disconnected from others, etc.)


At least in my case Escitalopram, Duloxetine, Clomipramine and Fluoxetine, which are all serotonin-reuptake-inhibitors, did not yield a positive effect. At the moment I'm on the maximum dosage of Moclobemide, which is supposed to increase serotonin concentration in the brain. It doesn't work either and for this reason it will be gone soon.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

TDX said:


> At least in my case Escitalopram, Duloxetine, Clomipramine and Fluoxetine, which are all serotonin-reuptake-inhibitors, did not yield a positive effect. At the moment I'm on the maximum dosage of Moclobemide, which is supposed to increase serotonin concentration in the brain. It doesn't work either and for this reason it will be gone soon.


Have you considered trying Wellbutrin (Bupropion)? It works on norepinephrine and dopamine.

I'm wondering whether perhaps I have a dopamine, rather than a serotonin, deficiency.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

dreamedm said:


> I'm still working, but I feel like I'm just getting worse. I have no desires for anything - nothing gives me pleasure. I can't even watch t.v. and everything seems pointless.
> 
> My psychiatrist thinks it's all depression-related, but I think most psychiatrists will say that. I just started Zoloft and I'm wondering if there's even a remote possibility it will give me my inner monologue back and help with the other symptoms associated with blank mind dp (flat affect, feeling completely disconnected from others, etc.)
> 
> Are you sure it's temporary? Some people here have had it for years...


Sounds like low dopamine. Maybe you should ask your doctors to test Vyvanse and see if it works for you.


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

mind.divided said:


> Sounds like low dopamine. Maybe you should ask your doctors to test Vyvanse and see if it works for you.


Or Ritalin/Medikinet. It works for me. But only temporarily.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

dreamedm said:


> I'm still working, but I feel like I'm just getting worse. I have no desires for anything - nothing gives me pleasure. I can't even watch t.v. and everything seems pointless.
> 
> My psychiatrist thinks it's all depression-related, but I think most psychiatrists will say that. I just started Zoloft and I'm wondering if there's even a remote possibility it will give me my inner monologue back and help with the other symptoms associated with blank mind dp (flat affect, feeling completely disconnected from others, etc.)
> 
> Are you sure it's temporary? Some people here have had it for years...


As a whole, I don't trust psychiatrists as far as I can throw them. It's not paranoia...It's just being tired of hearing them spout bullshit and push pills on intuition. The ideal psychiatrist would be at least a genius, and up on every bit of research coming out...but who can afford that? Who can afford to be that?

So in short, you're on Zoloft? Hmph.

"Are you sure it's temporary? Some people have had it for years."

The blank mind? Chronic blank mind can last a lifetime, but I imagine that you won't be in the exact same state for the rest of your life. We all fluctuate, right? If this particular state is really difficult to tolerate, what are some things we can do?

Alcohol is *not very good *for SSRI's, but you could try drinking some caffeine...You could try exercise. Are you having sex? That one is good. Work is usually drudgery, right, and that's why we're paid to do it? Try to do something fun and not too intellectual, if you have it in you. Take a date to a concert. Go boat fishing with a friend.

And the psychiatrists have a point, that depression could contribute to all of this. It effects your energy levels, your sleep quality, your mood, your attention...Many believe that depression alone can cause depersonalization symptoms. They also believe that stress brings out depression, so there is another discreet tip.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Mirtazapine got mine back and Zoloft did nothing. I'd suggest atypical anti depressant or a dopamine agent, from my research this is a dopamine issue.

Here is a video talking about it really basically.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

i heard the first 2 weeks of medicine is the worst, i heard it kicks ur ass before it pats u on the back, or some shit like that haha, BUT!!!

what i have been doing and i think help me get my inner mono going again, is walking, well it started out i would run a mile everyday, and then after that i would walk 2-3 miles after, during the dark so its relaxing, and its cool dude, its like u got nothing better to do but think haha, i dont really listen to music when i walk, i do sometimes when i run, i run better with no music, maybe try walking 2-3 miles yo at night, during the day i think theres to many distractiobns

anyway maybe that has something to do with dopeamine or whatever that word is, cus since ive been running ive noticed ive been happier, like 3 days after running my attitude has picked up, 3 weeks and im starting to think easier, like when im alone i just think think think, and when i walk i just think think, but when im with people i dont think a whole lot, like i use to, maybe thats the next step, anyways maybe give it a try, doesnt hurt, and u lose weight

exercise i heard is a big key to uh defeating this thing


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

CK1 said:


> Mirtazapine got mine back and Zoloft did nothing. I'd suggest atypical anti depressant or a dopamine agent, from my research this is a dopamine issue.
> 
> Here is a video talking about it really basically.


You had a 24/7 blank mind, a "silence" in your brain, and Mirtazipine fixed that and gave you your inner monologue back?


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Just from reading people's accounts (and not basing it on any science), it seems that heavy dopaminergic activity could be useful to people with the blank mind. Ritalin might not be viable in the long-term, but there again, stranger things have happened when it comes to medication. With the right medication, I think things will help everybody. It's just finding it.


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

There's all that stuff on Longecity. When I feel generous and able to, I will post them up on here. But anybody should take a look under the mental health section on that site.


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

It's true. Ritalin helps. The stronger analogue, ethylphenidate which is illegal now, destroyed my blank mind. I was able to visualise ANYTHING in details. I've felt kinda like:


----------



## Hedgehog fuzz (Dec 12, 2016)

Have you tried low-dose amisulpride?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Have you tried low-dose amisulpride?


I tried, but without success. But this does not necessarily imply it might not be effective for other people (if it can work at all).


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

TDX said:


> I tried, but without success. But this does not necessarily imply it might not be effective for other people (if it can work at all).


me2, maybe a little improvement in memory and overall activity but nothing spectacular.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone else having conversations with themselves in their own head? I feel like this blank mind has disturbed me so much, that I often find myself talking to myself in my own head, and even answering myself. I'm starting to really fear that I've gone mad, as I didn't have this when the blank mind just started. I also feel that I'm constantly over-analyzing everything and just really stuck in my own mind, despite it being blank. Anyone else?


----------



## MichaelTheAnhedonic (Aug 31, 2016)

dreamedm said:


> Anyone else having conversations with themselves in their own head? I feel like this blank mind has disturbed me so much, that I often find myself talking to myself in my own head, and even answering myself. I'm starting to really fear that I've gone mad, as I didn't have this when the blank mind just started. I also feel that I'm constantly over-analyzing everything and just really stuck in my own mind, despite it being blank. Anyone else?


Lulz, chill. People constantly talk with themselves.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

MichaelTheAnhedonic said:


> Lulz, chill. People constantly talk with themselves.


I didn't mean in a "normal" way, however. Since I have the blank mind, it's not the same as I would normally talk to myself.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

At the moment I'm also trying to get onto the stimulant route by using high-dose Tranylcylpromine.



> I didn't mean in a "normal" way, however. Since I have the blank mind, it's not the same as I would normally talk to myself.


What treatment are you undergoing at the moment? Do you intend to try your NSI-189?


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm on 10mg of Vyvanse it's helped me function almost on a normal human level. But I still feel completely zoned out and emotionless. 30mg was to much for me, made it so I was slurring my words and could hardly move.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

TDX said:


> What treatment are you undergoing at the moment? Do you intend to try your NSI-189?


I'm seeing a new psychiatrist, who thinks I'm bipolar. He's going to put me on an AD & AP combo. I don't know what to do about the NSI-189, for now. I reckon I will probably try and see how it goes with this psychiatrist, and if nothing helps, I'll probably give the NSI-189 a trial, then.


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Lamictal has done WONDERS for me!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

dreamedm said:


> You had a 24/7 blank mind, a "silence" in your brain, and Mirtazipine fixed that and gave you your inner monologue back?


Yep, took it for 3 months and my brain finally started to speak again.... Had to go off it as it made me manic, by that i mean i felt high and could not sleep for days

EDIT: Turns out I am not Bipolar. After 1 year of trying every mood stabiliser including Lithium, think it's my nervous system, no surprise there really.

As for DP I am now back on Mirtazapine (7 weeks now) and trying (Vyvanse) Elvase (day 1).

I shall keep you posted if and hopefully when Mirtazapine kicks in, hopefully it will have that jolt i felt the last time or if Elvase gets there first. I believe I shall know the difference, as Elvase is kinda short acting and although I can't describe it well, Mirtazapine had this one day where my head just kicked in like a rush and from then on thoughts were starting to come with emotions linked to them, not like before DP where thoughts didn't have to follow emotions..


----------

